# Walt Disney World - one of the best places for photography in the world?



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm going in December, can hardly wait. I've been a couple of times before but I'm not excited for the rides, atmosphere etc but for the photographic opportunities!
The place has absolutely everything, huge vast man made structures that make for fantastic landscape photography. Incredibly small and well thought out details in every corner that make for fantastic compositions, a million and one portrait opportunities and incredible lighting and shows for low light photography. Has anyone been recently and taken some good shots? I'm planning some shots already in my head and would love some ideas.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 4, 2010)

Great for the kids but this would be my worst nightmare


----------



## Surfsquish (Oct 4, 2010)

absolutely.  I think Epcot with all the countries is really nice.  The kids faces in Disney are also priceless.  Pure joy...

A couple of pics I took at Epcot Morocco.


----------



## Morpheuss (Oct 4, 2010)

it seems like it would be a great place to challenge your photography with different things here and there working with your lenses to get the perfect shot and all that.


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

Check out Tom Brickers photos, some awesome stuff - Flickr: Tom Bricker (WDWFigment)'s Photostream


----------



## Geaux (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ haha, I was JUST about to post him.  I can't wait to go back to Disney and do some shooting.  He's taught me to hang around the park until the last there and break out the tripod.  As a past employee and assisting in closing the park, they really don't mind you hanging for too long.


----------



## Surfsquish (Oct 4, 2010)

sam_justice said:


> Check out Tom Brickers photos, some awesome stuff - Flickr: Tom Bricker (WDWFigment)'s Photostream



dang, thats a lot of photoshop....


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

Geaux said:


> ^^ haha, I was JUST about to post him.  I can't wait to go back to Disney and do some shooting.  He's taught me to hang around the park until the last there and break out the tripod.  As a past employee and assisting in closing the park, they really don't mind you hanging for too long.



They're having a meetup when I'm there which I'm attending which should be good, an informal meal and a late night photo session. Can't wait!




Surfsquish said:


> dang, thats a lot of photoshop....


According to his flickr that was pretty much what came out of the camera thanks to the nice sky.


----------



## Surfsquish (Oct 4, 2010)

sam_justice said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ haha, I was JUST about to post him.  I can't wait to go back to Disney and do some shooting.  He's taught me to hang around the park until the last there and break out the tripod.  As a past employee and assisting in closing the park, they really don't mind you hanging for too long.
> ...



Disney is pretty much my backyard since I live 10 min away.  I can assure you Disney does not look like that....lol


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

Surfsquish said:


> Disney is pretty much my backyard since I live 10 min away.



Can we trade lives?


----------



## Surfsquish (Oct 4, 2010)

sam_justice said:


> Surfsquish said:
> 
> 
> > Disney is pretty much my backyard since I live 10 min away.
> ...



Sure, where do you live?


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

Surfsquish said:


> sam_justice said:
> 
> 
> > Surfsquish said:
> ...



Brighton in the UK, the most interesting thing to do here is to watch ducks swim around.


----------



## Surfsquish (Oct 4, 2010)

sam_justice said:


> Surfsquish said:
> 
> 
> > sam_justice said:
> ...



sorry to hear that...lol

Here is a list of things you should do why traveling to Central Florida.  There is a long list of to do things more than WDW:

1)  Cape Canaveral Ken eddy Space center
2)  Playa Linda (beach)  google it.  its in cape canaveral national seashore
3)  Sebastian inlet
4)  Winter Park (park avenue)
5)  Downtown Universal
6)  Seaworld
7)  Downtown Celebration

this is just a quick list from the top of my head...lol


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

5) Downtown Universal
6) Seaworld
7) Downtown Celebration

Going to these ones, argghh I can't wait, a month and a bit a month and a bit a month and a bit


----------



## Early (Oct 4, 2010)

Turn off the white balance and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 4, 2010)

Epcot at night with a tripod is awesome.  My wife and I go pretty regularly and I always manage to find something that I didn't see before.  You can check out DISboards if you'd like to get some information and inspiration  Photography Board - The DIS Discussion Forums - DISboards.com
Also here is a thread full of fine Disney photography to get you revved up....
Official Disney Parks Thread - Canon Digital Photography Forums
:thumbup:


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Epcot at night with a tripod is awesome.  My wife and I go pretty regularly and I always manage to find something that I didn't see before.  You can check out DISboards if you'd like to get some information and inspiration  Photography Board - The DIS Discussion Forums - DISboards.com
> Also here is a thread full of fine Disney photography to get you revved up....
> Official Disney Parks Thread - Canon Digital Photography Forums
> :thumbup:



woop another disboards poster! At least I don't have to be so *calm* about my Disney obsession!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 4, 2010)

im headed there in 18 days. can't wait. will be down there for a week. taking the wife and our 4 year old (will turn 5 while were there) my first time going and ive been thinking my fun will be more photo related then anything else. just seems like there would be allot of fun stuff to photo. downside is i will be with the wife and kid, which means i'll be following the kid where he wants to go and when he wants to go lol.


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 4, 2010)

12sndsgood said:


> im headed there in 18 days. can't wait. will be down there for a week. taking the wife and our 4 year old (will turn 5 while were there) my first time going and ive been thinking my fun will be more photo related then anything else. just seems like there would be allot of fun stuff to photo. downside is i will be with the wife and kid, which means i'll be following the kid where he wants to go and when he wants to go lol.



Lucky! In that case check out Tom's photos, there's some really good composition ideas in there.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 4, 2010)

sam_justice said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Epcot at night with a tripod is awesome.  My wife and I go pretty regularly and I always manage to find something that I didn't see before.  You can check out DISboards if you'd like to get some information and inspiration  Photography Board - The DIS Discussion Forums - DISboards.com
> ...




lol, nothing wrong with Disney Obsession! ... poster on wdwmagic.com though! woop!

I actually asked my wife to marry me while in Disney in front of the castle.


----------



## Katie_B (Oct 4, 2010)

I wish I could go back to Disney. I went for the first time in my life to the one in CA with our two year old. And the whole time I couldn't get over all those little details that go into the park. Unbelievable. 
Anywho - I got a kick out of this guys Flickr Photostream (Stephen Donald?) while I was hyping myself up for the trip:

SDG-Pictures' collections on Flickr

I would love to go on an exclusively photo-op trip. It's a little hard when you have kids in-tow.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 4, 2010)

Katie_B said:


> I wish I could go back to Disney. I went for the first time in my life to the one in CA with our two year old. And the whole time I couldn't get over all those little details that go into the park. Unbelievable.
> Anywho - I got a kick out of this guys Flickr Photostream (Stephen Donald?) while I was hyping myself up for the trip:
> 
> SDG-Pictures' collections on Flickr
> ...


 

yeah the kid will be where i get to go mostly lol. hoping to maybe get away for a few hours when the kid and wife are pooped to maybe go in by myself strictly to get some shots. fingers crossed.


----------

